# Game #6: Phoenix Suns (2-3) @ Atlanta Hawks (6-0) - 11/7



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No time to make it pretty. It's on in 15 mins.



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS!*​


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I see the Suns are having their 3rd quarter traditional breakdown..mg:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

18 pt lead blown.

Jrich jumper gives Suns lead back.

Goal tend ties it back up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nashty shot over Horford.

Jamal drains long jumper.

112-112 with 37 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash to Frye, who banks in the jumper. 114-112, Suns 24 secs left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

JJ misses out on bounds Hawks. ATL forced to foul Nash. 6.7 secs left


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Hopefully that's game. Nash is clutch. Hopefully they just clank a 3 and that's that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 118, Hawks 114*


Nash 19pts (7-11), 15 assists, 5 rebs.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Couldn't see the game because I was at work, but I'll be honest that I wasn't expecting them to win this.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow, awesome win for the Suns. Especially, since how well the Hawks have been playing. This definitely a step in the right direction. Seems like Turkolu is actually showing up to play a few quarters of basketball. And I just really like Warrick in this system. I've wanted in Suns uniform since the very beginning of the run'n'gun Suns.


----------

